# Where is my recipe.....



## Vanilla Bean (Aug 16, 2011)

I posted a casserole recipe today, and someone even responded, but when I go to the "casserole" category, it's not listed. I even received an email that someone posted to the thread, which is not there.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f58/tnt-sausage-casserole-74264.html#post1037911 is the recipe.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Aug 16, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I posted a casserole recipe today, and someone even responded, but when I go to the "casserole" category, it's not listed. I even received an email that someone posted to the thread, which is not there.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f58/tnt-sausage-casserole-74264.html#post1037911 is the recipe.


 

Nevermind... now it's showing up.  It figures... after I posted this.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I posted a casserole recipe today, and someone even responded, but when I go to the "casserole" category, it's not listed. I even received an email that someone posted to the thread, which is not there.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f58/tnt-sausage-casserole-74264.html#post1037911 is the recipe.



When I click on your link I see your original post and a reply quoting your post.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2011)

I found it in the casserole section.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f58/tnt-sausage-casserole-74264.html


----------

